# Server Change with Downtime...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We will be moving our hosting to a semi-dedicated server in the next few days. You may experience some delays or downtime through the first of next week (through September 12th or there abouts).

This is a brand new server which we are currently optimizing and we will be the only forum hosted on this server, therefore we will not have other forums that we'll have to be sharing resources with. Only a few small websites which include my personal sites and a few of the server owner's personal sites will be hosted on this particular server.

We apologize for the inconvenience and once we are finished, our forum site should be much faster and much more stable for now and the future years ahead.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This has now been completed with maybe a few more optimizations to make, but for the most part it is done.


----------

